# Plastic Fantastic



## Gill (1 Jul 2011)

So I got Back from Picking Up the Tank a few hours ago. 
It is a Custom Build From Rosedale Aquatics. 
The tank is 24” in length, 18” high and 12” wide - Giving me about 20G.
Came With Everything I need, as well as 15Kilos of Pea Gravel (Perfect for Shrimp). 

The Best Bit Is the Wife Actually Likes     , It and Wants it set up in the Hall Downstairs, so that TJ can Look at it at his pleasure. 

Just Going to Set it Up and Clone the Filter From Little Cave. 

Tank Came with A UGF System that I Really Like. So Going to Keep that, as the tank is for Shrimp and Guppies/Endlers. 
Might add an External Later. Also Came with some Nice Resin Rocky Formations, that I like and Will Keep as Shrimp Will Love clambering around on it. 

Will Post Setup Pix in a Bit Once setup.


----------



## greenjar (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Nice one Gill  

Enjoy setting her up


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

My Little Boy thought We had got him a Downstairs Bath. He kept wanting to have a Bath In it. I suppose he will get used to it in a few days time. 

Tank is all Set up and the UGF is running, Chucked a load of Gunk from the filter Pads and added the water from Little Cave. As well as some aged dechlorinated Water. Big scoop of Daphnia and Mozzies for the Fish to Hunt Down. 

Pix tommorrow Evening after we get back from the Godiva Festival


----------



## greenjar (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Pix tommorrow Evening after we get back from the Godiva Festival



I want to try to make it over there tomorrow also. Should be a good day out for the little ones


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Will be good. I was working on the Costco Stand last year. And got 1/2 hour to walk round. This year will be good, as loads of free stuff for the kids. 

Just about to leave, as want to go round before it gets busy and toooo hot. 

Remember that You don't need to pay for bottled water - costco give it away - well we were last year.


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

A friend of mine was telling me that for hard water areas like coventry. That Red Ramshorns are a Must, as they absord alot from the water into their shells. he said this makes the water very soft and great for Moss. Well i have to agree as the tanks he has ramshorns in Have Lush Mounds of Java Moss and Xmas Moss.


----------



## Gill (3 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

All Good So far. 
Interestingly the Micro Crabs No Longer hide during the Day. They are always out scuttling around on the Gravel. 

Think I will Go for a Big Carpet Of Hair Grass in this, Just need to get some from the World Of Water. As Like the quality of it in the past from there. Plus alot cheaper to buy from the Marginal Pond Plant Section. 

Wifey wants Me to move the Livebearers from Outdoors into this, as all the Endlers/guppies are still juvies so looks a bit empty.


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> My Little Boy thought We had got him a Downstairs Bath. He kept wanting to have a Bath In it.



That is very cute!


----------



## Gill (4 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, He has settled down a little. Now he goes up to it and starts pointing at the fish and saying Gish. Almost got it right   
Did a Bit more scaping to it yesterday evening. 
Scaped Left side with Large Cobbles with Anubias Glued on. And then Little Lava Rock Pebbles with Java Moss attached. Added the polished River stones to it. Might get some more of them from the Pound Shop in different colors. I Like the Black ones with White veins in them. Added More Ivy Leaf Duckweed to it from outdoors. I like this Kind of Duckweed alot. Linked together to for Form Matts on the Surface. And looks different to the everyday Floating Plants.


----------



## Gill (7 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Riccia Arrived today, and is Amazing Quality (thanks Andyh). Will Be attaching it to Pebbles to be scattered about the tank.


----------



## Gill (9 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Got some more Pebbles this morning, and Tied Riccia on to them. Water change and then will take some pix.

Excuse the Reflections - Tank is next to the Front Door so Very Bright.
Have some Vallis on Order, so will make that into a backdrop when planted. 
Still Deciding what Color background to have, Don't want Black, so might go for Blue or Gradient.





























Crappy Pic of the Ivy Leaf Duckweed.


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Took out the UGF this evening and plumbed in the 8l External Canister. 
The Canister just about fit inside the cupboard   

Have added a load of Vallis to the background to hide the heater and intake. 
All the Pebbles on the left side that get direct sunlight are going Nice and Green   just how i want them. 
Riccia is doing well and getting bushy. 

I have not forgotten about making a shrimp safe inlet strainer - just have not got around to doing it.


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

The roots of that floating plant almost looks like hair algae to me. Scared me for a moment.


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> The roots of that floating plant almost looks like hair algae to me. Scared me for a moment.




Lol Yeah they do a bit.


----------



## Gill (2 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

I have removed all of the Ivy Leaf Duckweed and replaced it with Hydrocotyle Ranunculoides. Did not like the way in which the Ivy Leaf tumbled around in the water all the time. It has gone outdoors into the mozzie bucket.

Also suddenly lost 95% of the Peacock gobies last night. Do not know why, just woke to find most of them on the inlet pre-filter.


----------



## Gill (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Tank Has Settled down, Dunno what caused the Gobies to die suddenly. Tank looked ok and the water smelled fine. 

The Male Featherfin/Swallow Have mostly developed the Extended rays on their finnage and have colored up nicely. Females look like they will drop soon. 

Won 6kg of Fluval Stratum for a tenner, but not sure if i will use it in this.


----------



## andyh (8 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Riccia Arrived today, and is Amazing Quality (thanks Andyh). Will Be attaching it to Pebbles to be scattered about the tank.



no worries


----------



## Gill (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Have got a Hair Algae Issue ATM, but not worried. Have just been pulling it out and Increased the flow in the Tank. 
Livebearers have Started to Drop, just waiting on the Dwarf Platties to Start dropping fry. 

A little Cheesy but added an LED Air Curtain to the tank for the little one, he loves sitting in front of the tank in the evening and watching the colored bubbles.


----------



## Gill (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Will Take some Pix tonight, as during the day too much reflection. 

One thing that has happened in this tank, that I did not even think about. The IAL once eaten is beautiful, Like a Very Delicate Lace. I am going to leave them in there as it looks very interesting. 

Hydrocoytle is not working out, so will remove it and put it in the garden. Racking my brains over something interesting to have for the floating plant, that I have not used before. Bored of Duckweeds, Ivy, Salvinia, Frogbit etc. 

About 4 years ago I did get a Sprig of a Floating Fern, but can't remember the name. The fronds closed up if touched and it did look nice.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

ive got floating pennywort if you fancy some??? bit like frogbit but joined together and can also be attached to the bottom to anchor it.
PM me if you'd like some.


----------



## Gill (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

Pix from tonight





And the IAL after it has been eaten by the Shrimp/Fish/Snails


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*

loving the cobbles/pebbles there  very natural effect 

Andy


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> loving the cobbles/pebbles there  very natural effect
> 
> Andy




Thanks Andy, the cobbles are getting a nice covering of Algae 
Just need to add some amanos for the hair algae.


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza*



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> loving the cobbles/pebbles there  very natural effect
> 
> Andy




you know me, I am not one for a Pristine look. I prefer the tank to look a Little Messy. 



Talking with a friend, who I got the Red Ramshorns from. I understand his point about them and Cherry Shrimp. He noticed that as the Snail population Increased the Shrimps Stopped breeding and began to decrease. I am starting to see this in my tank now. He found that the Snails were Absorbing more Calcium into their shells. And Outstripping the Cherries Needs. 
Needless to say i will be removing alot of the snails to outdoors to see what difference it makes to the Cherries.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

So this afternoon I had an Appointment in Nuneaton. So afterwards decided to pop along to A5 Aquatics. And Boy Am I glad I did, they Had FW Pipefish. I instantly Snapped up 2 of them. Speaking with the staff they are taking bloodworm readily. So no worries there as I have plenty of that and will add Daphnia to their diet aswell. 
Mine are a Very Bright Yellow/Gold color with Red Tails. They are So graceful, will get some pix later and a Video.

So excited to Have these, as have not seen them for sale before.


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

I was in A5 aquatics this weekend too... did not see them though   how big do they get?


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *



			
				viper3770 said:
			
		

> I was in A5 aquatics this weekend too... did not see them though   how big do they get?



They were in the 1st top Middle Isle next to the Dwarf Puffers, they are £10 each (only a couple left). I think they Max out @ 8inches, mine are almost fully grown.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

Quick Video of the Biggest of the teo.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

Thats a coooool fish! Haha.

How's it getting on? 

Cheers


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Thats a coooool fish! Haha.
> 
> How's it getting on?
> 
> Cheers




They are All Doing Great I now have 6 of them, and they are so Relaxing to watch Drift about the tank. 
They have All been scanning the substrate picking up bits and peices to eat.  Was So funny watching them Eyeing up the Amano shrimp - thinking they could eat them.

I put the rest of the Tank Inhabitants up for sale on ebay with no reserve. As these on their own are enough for the tank as they are Stunning on their own. Might get some Flying Foxes and Pygmy Cories to go with them.


Will Be Redoing the entire tank once the other fish have gone. And will be using the Fluval Shrimp Substrate instead of the current Pea gravel. Have Got More IAL and Alder Cones on Order for the Rescape.


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

Just found lots of scratches on the glass, Little one has scratched it with a stone he got from the garden.      

What can I use to Buff them out. Fine Glass paper or something Else ?


----------



## clonitza (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

Good the little one didn't throw it 
This might help you: http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html

Mike


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Good the little one didn't throw it
> This might help you: http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html
> 
> Mike




God if he had thrown he would have a red bottom. 
Thanks for the link some good info on there


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Tj's Shrimpalooza - New Fish *

Decided to Donate the Livebearers to a Community Centre in Leicester, thru Tff FB page. 
For the New Scape:
Keep the Cobbles as they are nice and Green. 
Removing the Riccia and Replacing with Fresh Marimo Balls. 
Leaf Litter over the Substrate. Catappa, Oak, IAL Leaves.
Hair Grass
And More Vallis along the Back.


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: Pied Pipers Folly - New Scape Coming Soon*

So All the Livebearers have gone bar the Formosa. 
Started the Rescape by removing all the riccia I could. Need to net out the rest tommorow.
Took out some of the gravel (Left and Inch)and then added 1 Bag of Fluval Stratum over the top. So as not to recycle the tank. 
I Suprisingly Really like this Substrate. I have never used it before or any like it in all my years of scaping. I like the Brown Color it has to it, I thought it would be more black. 
The PipeFish Color Really Pops against the Dark Substrate and they Look even more graceful without the other fish in there. 

Tommorrow it will be adding the cobbles back in and then Waiting for the Plants to arrive before really scaping it up. 
Will be Boiling the Indian Almond Leaves I have and then Ripping them into smaller shapes to place on top of the substrate to create the leaf litter to see how it looks, before I commit to buying any more. Will save the Boiled water as a tonic to add to the tank, as I have done so in the past.


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: Pied Pipers Folly - New Scape Coming Soon*

Water Has Cleared up really Well. 
Pipes have eaten a few bloodworm last night which is good. 
Going to get some more Java Moss and Shrimps today.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: Pied Pipers Folly - New Scape Coming Soon*

the pics are looking good Gill. Any more pics?


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: Pied Pipers Folly - New Scape Coming Soon*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> the pics are looking good Gill. Any more pics?




Will Take some more soon, once the plants have arrived. 
Found a Very Tall Type of Hair Grass, so going to try that Mixed in with the Vallis and see how it looks.


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: Pied Pipers Folly - New Scape Coming Soon*

Quick Vid of them hunting Down Daphnia, Was bright so lots of reflections. 
Scape is looking a bit crap, waiting on plants to arrive so I can scape it all up.
Noticed while watching them, that I have lots of Hydra - Should make them a nice Snack, if they notice them.


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Been watching some of the videos on Youtube. And I am trying this feeding Method, using a Pipette attached to the side of the tank filled with Daphnia,Bloodworm etc. 



Rescape almost done. Hair grass and Alder cones arrived this afternoon. So got all that Planted up. I am very pleased with the taller variety of Hair grass I ordered, Looks very nice as a background plant. 
Boiled up the alder Cones and let them settle in the tank. I really like how they look.
Also raised the water by 2 inches, by removing one of the glass shelves. Turned the larger shelf into a marginal planted area with Pennywort, Hydrocoytle, Anubias, Moss etc. 
Also New Marimo Balls arrived, so let them drift about in the current untill the sank on their own accord. and then tweaked it slightly do if they were clumped together, moced them further apart. 

Just waiting on some IAL and Oak Leaves to create a thick layer of Leaf Litter. And some Daphnia to arrive, to replenish one of the barrels that crashed. 



Yesterday I went to Steves, and then we went to Rosedale Aqautics. Picked up some more Java Moss, A Pygmy Armored Catfish (can't remember the proper name) and a few Juvie BN Plecs. 
@ Steves I picked up some piping I needed, and a few light starters. So glad I did not Take the Halide Unit(wifey would have gone berserk).


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Also Can anyone ID the Striped Fish that is darting about the foreground in the Video. I have a feeling it is a Tiger Goby.


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

A few Quick Pix. Will Take More After Dark.






Can't remember the name of this catfish, but know it is a pygmy/dwarf species. 












Part of the Planted Shelf


----------



## Tom (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

The catfish is a Banjo Cat. I've always wanted to keep them, but never had a chance


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Now Finally Some Nice Pix of the Pipefish


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> The catfish is a Banjo Cat. I've always wanted to keep them, but never had a chance



Nope not a banjo, I have Kept those Before. At first when I 1st saw it in the LFS, I did think it was a banjo. This is alot Stockier and the Finnage although similar, is different. The LFS owners had, had it for a few months. And People Have not noticed it before. Its whiskers are Also Different to the Banjos, more thicker. Going to have a look over on Planetcatfish and see if I can find it on there.


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Found it >> Akysis Maculipinnis, had forgotten I had the page saved over on Minfische


----------



## Derek Tweedie (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Are they Hara sp. How hard are the pipe fish to keep? Those are the first pics that haven't been in a book. Hope you have success in keeping them.


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Derek Tweedie said:
			
		

> Are they Hara sp. How hard are the pipe fish to keep? Those are the first pics that haven't been in a book. Hope you have success in keeping them.



Your Right it is one of the Hara Species, there was me thinking I had and Akysis. 

I have been Lucky with these, that they have been fed on Frozen Bloodworm. And they started eating them when given. I started Adding Daphnia and they are Readily Hunting them down. Will take a while for them to get used to the pipette feeding though, they ave been chasing them around in the current. 

In regards to keeping them, have had not probs so far. Getting them to feed is one of the hardest hurdles with these. And I have alot more Live foods coming in the post. Setting up a 2 gallon Pickle jar in the Kitchen Window for them, so i don't have to go outside and fish the daphnia out of the barrell. 

Have wanted to keep these ever since i saw them in a book. And then I found some (5 or so years Ago, from the same place) That were being kept in brackish. That time they just would not feed and perished.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

There like a thousand alder cones outside my house.im sure they are Anyway. I'll send you some, if there the right stuff i send you loads haha.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> There like a thousand alder cones outside my house.im sure they are Anyway. I'll send you some, if there the right stuff i send you loads haha.




cool thanks ryan


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Looks great mate!  Glad the little catfish is settling in too.  He looks cute


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great mate!  Glad the little catfish is settling in too.  He looks cute



Cheers, the Hara is doing great. Spends quite alot of time in the open. 

Added the last Inhabitants in regards to Fish to the tank this Afternoon. Found a Lovely Pair of Yellow Cribs in Russells Pets. I think they will suit it very well, and the 1st time I will be keeping them. Also It will give the Pipefish Fry to eat every now and then.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I'll take a picture now and upload it 

I've used them before, they do tan the water but maybeif u boil them before hand they won't


----------



## nayr88 (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Noooooooo

The courtyard is empty  
No leaves and about 4cones.... Sorry mate


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Noooooooo
> 
> The courtyard is empty
> No leaves and about 4cones.... Sorry mate



No Worries Ryan. It is only £1 for a bag delivered online.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I'll take a picture now and upload it
> 
> I've used them before, they do tan the water but maybeif u boil them before hand they won't



I always Boil them before use to get the worst of the tanins out of them.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Male Krib is still in Hiding, Female swimming around investigating the caves.


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Pipes are still wary of the Pipettes so using a Bloodworm feeding basket aswell To see which they prefer. 
Have been Gut Loading the Daphnia with Spirulina as well to give a boost of nutrition to the Pipes.


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Damn, Don't think the Smallest will make it. Was feeding and Actively pulling Daphnia from the feeder this morning. Breathing Heavily and Curved on itself almost like the Letter C.


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gonna Loose one Pipefish tonight*

How is the small one looking today Gill?


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gonna Loose one Pipefish tonight*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> How is the small one looking today Gill?




Did not make it. Shame really as it was the Most inquisitive of the group and always 1st to grab the food.


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Have fed them with daphnia 3 times today(30ish daphnia per feed). And I can see that they have all eaten, so alot happier. 
Sat infront of the tank with my little boy (he likes to play with his Toy Story figures while watching the "horsey's"    ) for an hour. I love how their eyes move independently of each other like a chameleon, scanning for food. 
Since increasing the volume of water by removing one of the shelves. I have seen changes in where the other inhabitants have moved areas. The cherry Shrimp have moved up into the planted shelf area. Along with the Herterandria Formosa, they now glide around in the shelf all day. 
The Peacock Gobies still hug the substrate. The Yellow Kribs spend all their daytime in amongst the cobbles and come out @ lights change over to moonlighting. 

Will be setting up brine shrimp aswell this week as something extra to add to their diet. using an NTLabs setup for the brine shrimp off ebay for only £4.


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Watching the Vids, I still have a ways to go before they hit full bellies.


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Ok so they are now on solely Live foods, Last couple of Feeds they will not touch the frozen foods. 
Does not worry me, as I always have live food growing. And as it has started to get colder have set up a Daphnia Tank in the Kitchen Windowsill. In a position that will get alot of sun. Still have Loads of Spirulina Powder so can feed them up before giving to the Pipes. Brine Shrimp hatcher has been posted so should be here in a few days. Along with a Boost of Fresh Daphnia for the Kitchen Tank. 



On a Side note, I Partially Drained My largest Snail/Mozzie Barrel to see if there were any fish in it. And Found quite a few Balloon Mollies in it. All Black, Will bring them indoors soon.


----------



## Gill (1 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Brine Shrimp Hatcher Arrived this Morning, and have set it up in the tank. Looking forward to growing them for the pipes. 

Added more plants that Arrived in the post as-well. 
And Planted the 2 pots of Creeping Jenny in the Shelf Area. Love how this looks once it starts to trail and has lovely little yellow flowers.


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Ok so this afternoon while sitting in front of the tank with the little one. I witnessed one of the Pipe get stuck in the cobbles. Poor thing was twisting and turning trying to get. I reckon this is how the 1st one died, by damaging its spine while trying to get out. 
So used some tongs and pulled it out. Got a Bucket and took all the cobbles out. AS they are planted up with Moss and Anubias. They have gone outside onto the Daphnia/Snail Tank.
Rescaped the Left side using the bogwood I already Had. And Added a Willow Tippee for the Cribs. One ot those little Willow Tippee for gerbils from P@H. Added a Few bits of Java moss to it and then replanted some of the Hairgrass, which is sending out lots of runners. 
And also noticed that I have a few Female Peacock Gobies that are already fat with Eggs. 

Will take some pix later tonight and post them up. 


ON a Side note So frustrated with a Seller on Ebay *5 Packets of Live Daphnia Posted on the 23/08 have still not arrived and he has since said he has posted another 2 parcels for free. Dunno what to think as no Mail Undelivered @ the local delivery office.


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Also Can I use Rock Salt, Tonic Salt for the Brine Shrimp. Or Is it a Must that I use Marine Salt for their Vase.  They have Hatched today so will be transferring them over to a 3G Vase to keep them in Longterm.


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape*

Shot from the Stairs





Planted Shelf




FTS







Seeing if there are any Mozzies left in the Feeder











Peacock Goby Female




Male Yellow Crib made himself comfy within a hour of the rescape. Once the Moss has grown in it should be hidden well.


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> ON a Side note So frustrated with a Seller on Ebay *5 Packets of Live Daphnia Posted on the 23/08 have still not arrived and he has since said he has posted another 2 parcels for free. Dunno what to think as no Mail Undelivered @ the local delivery office.



So Dissapointed with the quality of the Daphnia that arrived this morning. Gave the seller Plenty of Chances, but have lodged a complaint for a full refund. Daphnia were Tiny and hardly The amount stated in the Description. Less than 1/2 of what you get in an LFS bag of Daphnia. Water smelled so Foul and not many alive in it.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape*

Seller has Agreed to send out another Parcel of Live Food . Hopefully this one will be better. 

Spent over an hour Harvesting Live food from one of the barrels, that has a lot of Mulm/Gunk at the bottom. 
Harvesting Bloodworm is a chore, took ages to prize them out of their little cocoons. Also found some Waterlouse in the barrel, so that is a nice extra find. Will leave this barrel alone and chuck a load more plant material in it for the inhabitants. 


Just tried feeding the Pipes and They Love the Waterlouse  , but won't touch the live bloodworm- Ungrateful


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape*

Replacement Live food arrived and the quality was much much better. What I expected to receive in the 1st place. 
They are still not showing any interest in the bloodworm, but love the Daphnia + Mozzies. 
Going to go to World of Water later in the week, to have a browse and see what they have. Have not been in a long time.  They are the only place I have visited that you can buy Qulaity pairs of All types of Rams for under £15.00 inlcuding electric blue.


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape*

Did not get to WOW this week, will try again nest week. 
Going to Be doing a Trim over the weekend. As the Taller Hairgrass has really taken off, and needs atleast 4-5 Inch trim. As well as the Hydrocytle. I added the Pond Variety of Hydrocytle back to try it again, and this time it has transitioned to being in a tank. It sends New Stems out of the water in the shelf, and stays floating in the water. Just How I wanted it to be.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Plants trimmed and tidied a tiny bit. 
My 1st batch of Brine Shrimp Crashed, think I fed them too early. Started another batch and will wait to feed them this time.
Male Peacocks are starting to develop their 'koks' now, and females nice and plump with eggs. Kribs still hide alot, so not sure what else I can do to get them out during the day.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Thinking of ideas for another fish for the tank. 
I am swaying towards a pair of wild bettas, something like channoides or coccina. 
Also like the idea of adding a companion fish like rocket pencilfish, that would compliment the way in which the pipes glide around.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I love pencil fish. They may look really nice in this tank Gill.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I love pencil fish. They may look really nice in this tank Gill.




Yeah I am thinking that aswell, but pricewise they are now a bit pricey. The LFS I used to buy them from has shut down, another that opened has gone Bust. So will either be getting them Online or if I can find them in MA or WOW nearby.


----------



## sanj (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



> Male Peacocks are starting to develop their 'koks' now



Umm, could you explain that one Gill...


----------



## Sentral (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Regarding the Daphnia, I probably used the same seller. Delivery was slow but the 1 bag I got was alright, not as many in as one from my old LFS but not too bad. I chucked them in a tub outside with a bit of detritus and the population has trebled, free supply of daphnia, and it's dead easy. There's also a few bloodworm that have appeared as well.

Lovely tank by the way, I've never seen those fish before!


----------



## Gill (12 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> > Male Peacocks are starting to develop their 'koks' now
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, could you explain that one Gill...



Nuchal Humps - The Nuchal Hump is visable on male fish, mainly on Cichlids, as a hump on the forehead, depending on species, it can be fairly subtle, or extremely prominant. It can also be referred to as a Kok. 




			
				Sentral said:
			
		

> Regarding the Daphnia, I probably used the same seller. Delivery was slow but the 1 bag I got was alright, not as many in as one from my old LFS but not too bad. I chucked them in a tub outside with a bit of detritus and the population has trebled, free supply of daphnia, and it's dead easy. There's also a few bloodworm that have appeared as well.
> 
> Lovely tank by the way, I've never seen those fish before!



Yeah, very Slow Delivery and Many Excuses. None of the 3 Original have ever arrived.  Daphnia are such a great food source, gut load them with spirulina and they are good to go.


----------



## sanj (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I see, thanks for the information.


----------



## Gill (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Brine Shrimp Woes*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I see, thanks for the information.



No worries Sanj. 


Ok so what Am I doing wrong with the Brine Shrimp. 
They hatch Fine after within 24hrs as per Instructions. Here is where I cannot find any definitive answers. I remove them from the hatchery on Day 2 and place them in an Old Juicee 3ltr Squash bottle with 3 BPS running. When Am I supposed to start feeding them Spirulina. 1st batch I fed them on day 4 and they were dead the next day. This Batch hatched on Saturday and I just went to feed them and they are all dead. 
There is a Plethora of info on raising them to hatching stage and then not much after this. 
I want to raise them to adultsize to feed to the pipes.


----------



## Gill (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Brine Shrimp Woes*

Just got back from M's house and nearly came back with a tank load of Endlers. Glad I didn't as they would not suit this tank. 
We spent nearly 3 hours talking about fish related topics. So excited to see if he wins a group of Zebra Plecs he is bidding on, Have said That if he Wins I will be there when he opens the box. Don't know at this stage whether or not he will get them for under 1K.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Brine Shrimp Woes*

if you wants some more Kribs i have a breeding pair i need to get shot of before the end of the month...


----------



## Gill (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Brine Shrimp Woes*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> if you wants some more Kribs i have a breeding pair i need to get shot of before the end of the month...



Thanks for the offer, but I am going to stick with this pair.


----------



## Gill (17 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

So I have another batch of Brine Shrimp hatched, and seeing how long I can keep them alive for this time. 

Quick Vid of the Pipes eating Mozzies


----------



## Gill (20 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Finally After so Much Trying they have started to take Live and Frozen bloodworm. It is such a relief as harvesting Mozzies is not very good for my back.                      
And a pair of Peacock Gobies has formed, Was watching the male courting the female last night.


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gobies paired up *

Dammit all to hell. What I thought was good news about the pipes taking frozen was premature. It is only 1 of them that has started to take frozen. The Other 2 just hover around the feeder.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gobies paired up *

Heavily trimmed both Floating Hydrocoytle's, as they were starting to block the light. Put all the trimmings into a barrel in grans garden. 
Still only 1 pipe taking the frozen food, other 2 completly ignore it while it is happily gobbling the bloodworm from the substrate. Will Start a Starve from tomorrow to induce the other 2 to follow the leader. 
I finally Decided on the final Fish for the tank. Have been wanting to add some rocket pencils, but not found any. 
So after browsing the Ebay section for a few days I have settled on what I think will be an Excellent and Stunning Addition to this tank. I have Never kept these Popular fish before, but my water is now soft enough for them (hint)due to the amount of ramshorns in the tank. I would call them a Cobalt Blue Color and at a size that will look very nice for the current look of the tank. They will be arriving in the Morning, and very chuffed to have found them at the price I paid, as I have seen them go for treble the price for just one of them. 

I am still holding out on finding some of the pencil fish and silver halfbeaks. I would be even more pleased to find some Silver/marbled Hatchets.

The Goby Pair have Dug a Cave and Laid a clutch of eggs, the male is fiercely gaurding the eggs for now. While the Tart of a female is courting one of the other Males.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gobies paired up *

those pipefish are amazing!

A nice eclectic tank there Gill.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Gobies paired up *



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> those pipefish are amazing!
> 
> A nice eclectic tank there Gill.




Cheers Ian, you now me - I am quite the Eclectic Scaper. 

And If Anyone wants some of the Pipes let me know, as I ring the LFS atleast twice a week to check on when they are coming in next. Nothing for a while yet, Although I am not sure how these delicate fish would handle postage. Although Meeting someone halfway would be an option. I think that a hard jolt would literally snap their spine.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - New Fish New Fish New Fish*

New fish arrived pretty late, and one of them had started to spin. i also forgot they were coming as went to PCWorld. Wife put them in a the cupboard under the stairs so they were in a quite place.  I had also forgotten that i was trying out a new live food supplier aswell, so she thought i had ordered 2 boxes of fish - her waiting at the front door with a face like thunder upon my return   
Used my trusty Fintro Acclimator to give the most gradual acclimation possible for them, repeated acclimation 3 times to gaurantee no shock.
So very Happy with the new additions, and the contrast in color once they settle in will be great.



The fish I bought were Cobalt Blue Discus Juveniles 3 for £20 delivered. They have been raised in Hardwater so that should help them settle into my water. 

The New Live food supplier qulaity is excellent, the glassowrm were jam packed full and so was the atermia. Will be using them again in the future. The brand of live food was Aquadip


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - New Fish New Fish New Fish*

Discus have settled ok, still in hiding. That should change in a while once they become braver. The one i was worried about seems to be doing ok.


----------



## Gill (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - New Fish New Fish New Fish*

Kribs Have Finally Laid, male is sulking after being kicked out of the willow cave


----------



## Gill (26 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ewwwww Ewwwwww Ewwwwww Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Just sitting infront of the tank with the little one, while he builds towers. And witnessed the Pipes pooping out this morning's helping of glassworms(mayfly larvae) still alive and wriggling. And then proceeding to eat them again. 
Surely this cannot be good, but have never ever witnessed this happening before. I really should have taken a video of the bizarre event.


----------



## Gill (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ewwwww Ewwwwww Ewwwwww Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*

ok looks likes they have pooped out the glassworms. 
will starve them for a few days, and see if this makes them take frozen.


----------



## Gill (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: Drifting - BBS *

starved them and they seemed a little more interested in ther Bloodworm, so will keep going.

And My Brine Shrimp adults have youngsters swimming around with them. Going to transfer them to a larger vessel.


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - BBS *

Nothing much to update. 
Fish are doing fine, and the pipes are doing well. Did not buy anymore pipefish, as have not had a chance to go look at them in the LFS. 
Hair grass is spreading nicely, and really like how the Green tiger lotus sent out a stalk to above the height of the hair grass, then sent out leaves. Lookks like it is floating on the grass. 
Hydrocytle sp.japan is doing great, and like how bushy it grows. I snip of bits and replant around the tank to mix in with the hairgrass.


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Also the little one reminds me of feeding time. He tends to feed them himself. I measure out the food with a dispensing spoon. And he tips it into the tank, and then sits watching them eat. He does not like to touch the bloodworm, so that is still my job.


----------



## Gill (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Pipes stopped eating again, and lost another. Had been going well.
Now I know how fickle they can be with feeding. It is a challenge, but enjoyable to keep them. 
I think TBH that you need to able to have a complete live food system going to keep them. 
Thankfully I always have live food growing, and Now enjoy growing Brine Shrimp aswell. I have found my own system (adapted from many Youtube Vids)for Brine shrimp that is working very well.


----------



## clonitza (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

That's a sad news Gill, have you tried making them eat dry food?  Nice fish BTW, sadly I don't think I'll ever find them here.

Mike


----------



## Gill (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> That's a sad news Gill, have you tried making them eat dry food?  Nice fish BTW, sadly I don't think I'll ever find them here.
> 
> Mike




They dont readily take any dry foods, but if i give live and dry at the same time, they will pick at the dry food.


----------



## vauxhallmark (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Could you share your brine shrimp growing system?

M


----------



## Gill (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Could you share your brine shrimp growing system?
> 
> M




It Is Very Easy. 
All I did was get an old vase, but you could use a bucket with a heater in it. Fill 3/4 with water and added a tablespoon of rock salt. if using a bucket then add a few tbs of rock salt. 
Add 2 bags of Live Brine Shrimp, then 1 week later added 1 spoon of Brine Shrimp Eggs. And the system is still going 3 weeks later, with constantly hatching BBS from the Adults. 
Feed them with Spirulina Powder mixed into the water. but only a small pinch is needed to be added. 
I top up the evaporation with water from the tank.


----------



## Gill (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Newly Hatched BBS will be at the surface of the water, while the adults are happily humping each other all day long.


----------



## Gill (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Just done weekly maintenance, and was wondering why the kribs were attacking me.
After finishing up and having a look, they have laid another batch of eggs. Hopefully this time they may hatch.


----------



## Gill (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Since not going to be able to go to Aquatics Live. I am going to be going to the opening of a new LFS near Atherstone tommorrow, looks like they are going to have lots of offers @ Twycross Aquatics. will take pix if allowed to.


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Which is the new store mate, Twycross aquatics?


----------



## Gill (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Which is the new store mate, Twycross aquatics?



Twycross Garden Centre, have had a major refit and an Aquatics centre fish room put in. 
http://www.twycrossgardencentreltd.co.uk/aquatics

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000628890633


----------



## spyder (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Gary Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 miles - 46 minutes. I may try and get over myself tomorrow.


----------



## Gill (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

should be good, they are boasting that they have the cheapest prices in the midlands. If they can match the prices that R+S aquatics Had, then it will be worth the drive.


----------



## spyder (28 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I'm hoping their plant selection is upto scratch.

Should be over in the afternoon sometime. Got a few chores to do before the fun begins.


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

cool, i am going in about an hour


----------



## spyder (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Back already? How was it? Will going in an hour or so.


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Back already? How was it? Will going in an hour or so.



Not gone yet, out Toy Shopping with the Little One to cheer him up as poorly with tonsillitis.


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Forgot to add, Tank Crashed during the night. Heater Malfunction. Lost everything apart from the Plecs and Gobies.


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Tearing Down tonight, for a change*

Drifting is being Torn down tonight, Planting may change slightly. Will be leaving the hairgrass alone as carpeting nicely, as well as the hydrocoytle. Just going to be changing the left side.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Forgot to add, Tank Crashed during the night. Heater Malfunction. Lost everything apart from the Plecs and Gobies.



Very sorry to hear that mate    did the heater thermostat not cut out?


----------



## Gill (29 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dunno, really. just been washing more substrate to add to the tank.


----------



## Gill (30 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Sadly the New LFS has not got any of the fish I wanted (glad I checked with them on FB). So will be ordering my fish online. Now most of you know by now I like the unusual fish, and the new stock will be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Gill (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Shock Horror Cannot believe. I have decided to keep some Neon Tetras as the Base fish for the tank. I have not kept them since 2004 AFAIK. So have they become any stronger, in the last 5 years, or are they still as weak as I remember them to be. The Pike Headed Livebearers I was going to have are Too expensive @ £13 each + postage. So on the lookout for something interesting to pop up on sale. Feel a Trip to Harlestone coming on to browse the tanks there. Or I could wait another month until the next fish auction.


----------



## mattb180 (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Gill, last time i went to Harlestone i was very disappointed with how its been maintained. Tanks seemed dirty, few dying fish etc. It used to be my favourite of the two M.A in Northampton but now im not so sure. Just seemed like they had let themselves go a little bit. This was only with regards the tropicals, not so much their cichlids or salt water tanks as they are their specialities. 

Let me know how you think it was as i'll be stocking my new tank soon.


----------



## Gill (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				mattb180 said:
			
		

> Gill, last time i went to Harlestone i was very disappointed with how its been maintained. Tanks seemed dirty, few dying fish etc. It used to be my favourite of the two M.A in Northampton but now im not so sure. Just seemed like they had let themselves go a little bit. This was only with regards the tropicals, not so much their cichlids or salt water tanks as they are their specialities.
> 
> Let me know how you think it was as i'll be stocking my new tank soon.




Was Angie still working there, as she always kept the tanks spotless and a Great Variety of all types of  tropical fish. A Plus she gives you extra fish once you get to know her.


----------



## Gill (1 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Took the little one with me earlier to get some Neons. He was so excited to see a whole fish room full of fish. got a group of 10 for now. And they do look very nice swimming around in a tight group.


----------



## Gill (14 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Quick pick to show how the Hydrocoytle Rannanculus Grows outside the tank. I really Like how it has changed to such a Delicate plant from its Pond Form.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gill (14 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Going to MA Shirley tommorrow with the little one In the morning. Anyone been recently ??


----------



## sanj (14 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Yes they have a lovely huge Alsation, other than that still a disappointment for a store which could have so much potential. Given that the small not particularly impressive MA next door was voted so highly for the W. Midland is really not saying anything great about the choices we have here.


----------



## Gill (14 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Yes they have a lovely huge Alsation, other than that still a disappointment for a store which could have so much potential. Given that the small not particularly impressive MA next door was voted so highly for the W. Midland is really not saying anything great about the choices we have here.




MMMM it really is dire for us in coventry now. Putting petrol costs into the price, I buy online now. 
Was hoping it had improved since i went last year. Will pop over to the one nearer off the A5, as that did have some decent stuff last time.


----------



## Gill (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Only Went to Russells Pets in radford. Bought 4 pygmy cories and 12 more neons. And that is the Fish complete, for now. may add some halfbeaks in the future, Just going to add more shrimp soon. Trimmed the floating plants to allow more light into the tank, and trained some runners to drape over the sides of the tank.  I have missed how comical pygmy cories can be, and love how they like to rest on the  lotus pads. I saw a few of my amano shrimp in the floating plants and some creamy/yellow colored shrimp that may have been red cherries at some point. They looked a little strange, but nice.
Hairgrass has become nice and thick and the hydrocoytle sp. has weaved its way around the hairgrass making nice clumps of it.


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

nice to see the Hydro creeping out, it's great to see the plants do this. Any chance of a FTS Gill?


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate, have you been to Dobbies in Atherstone? they have tropica plants and are being kept very well by Steve (ex MA staff) 3 for £10 too! they have a decent sized aquatics part too... I've started using them allot.

Let me know what you think if you go...


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, I used to work at Dobbies in Atherstone, but found the selling practices appalling and left. Have never been back, apart from the Christmas display 80% Sale. 
If the Same Manager is in charge (Duncan), then no I will not go there. 





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice to see the Hydro creeping out, it's great to see the plants do this. Any chance of a FTS Gill?



Thanks, Will try and get some Full tank Shots Today. I have not trimmed the Hairgrass so it is quite high.


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Fair enough, was only trying to help - Duncan is not in charge anymore, I have had no problems with them what so ever.... found them very helpfull to be honest...


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Fair enough, was only trying to help - Duncan is not in charge anymore, I have had no problems with them what so ever.... found them very helpfull to be honest...



Well that is good news to hear, that they have changed Managers. Might pop up and have a look around. 
I hated the way the way we had to sell setups. And could not recommend other alternatives to what the manager wanted to sell. 5 goldfish for a 5 gallon tank was the worst under him.


----------



## sanj (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Talk about sales over fish welfare. One of the things I hate about the industry. Even otherwise well reputed manufacturers market crappy little tanks for fish that need a tank many times larger if not a pond.


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Talk about sales over fish welfare. One of the things I hate about the industry. Even otherwise well reputed manufacturers market crappy little tanks for fish that need a tank many times larger if not a pond.



Not going to change anytime soon, atleast the Uk is stricter on animal welfare


----------



## Gill (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Rescape done for now*

Quick pic from the Moby. 

Been watching the fish and the Gobies are nipping the Neons tails wuite badly, so may have to remove them.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

Looks nice Gill, very natural. The lily looks ace!


----------



## Gill (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Looks nice Gill, very natural. The lily looks ace!



Thanks Ian, Not going to touch it now. Apart from trimming the floating hydrocoytle rannanculus, and lilly pads. Just going to let it grow.


----------



## Gill (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

I have Both Types of Tiger Lotus and the Green Stands out more than the red. So will move the red next to the Green so they intertwine. Adding more Cherries this week going and let them breed like mad.


----------



## Gill (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

Yes very happy just bought 50 Cherry Shrimp for under £30. will be collecting them this week. Have not had so many shrimp in one tank for a few years, so going to distribute them around my bowls and this tank.


----------



## Gill (21 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

I am feeling the need to add more red to the scape. And not sure what plant to use. I have not added Co2 to this tank yet. And the only ferts I am using is the bottle I won in the scaping contest @ A1matts from George.  I have 2 Aracdia Plant tubes on this and the light period is usually 10 hours a day. I can Add Co2 to this if need be, but would rather not. I have seen that there are Red plant Selections on ebay (260876032099)now, anyone bought one yet.


----------



## sanj (22 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

I have a 60 litre set up last two weeks it will have no direct co2 additions liquid or gas from me. I have been watching your tank develop and its good to see how well the hair grass has taken.


----------



## Gill (22 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I have a 60 litre set up last two weeks it will have no direct co2 additions liquid or gas from me. I have been watching your tank develop and its good to see how well the hair grass has taken.



Cheers Sanj, Everyone who has a look at likes the Carpet of grass. Just waiting for it to spread amongst the Marimo Balls.


----------



## Gill (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Quick Pic*

Added 50 Cherries to this just now, and the Adults in the Breeders tank were very very nice. 
Just waiting for the Auction next weekend  to add something different maybe. I would like some of the more unusual ottos that are going to be on sale.  Ste1200 from ebay is going to there and is bringing quite a few fish with him.


----------



## Gill (27 Nov 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhhhhhhhhhh Flower*

Was trimming the Hydrocoytle last night, and noticed this delicate little flower.


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhhhhhhhhhh Flower*

Woke up this morning to silence downstairs and found the tank switched off from the plug. Found out Mum had switched off from the mains, thinking she had turned off the lights. I had turned the lights off, but little one had turned them on again. 
Cue a Big Water change, Fish out the Dead Shrimp that had died. Air Stone turned on and IAL added to Destress the tank. 
All this before leaving for the auction. 


Got back from the auction @ 2 and came home with a Group of Betta Falx, a Very Nice Peruvian type of Otto  that is very big and a lovely grey color. A Few Plants and a new Pico tank to be Scaped at a later date. The Main fish i was bidding on went everytime without me winning(Gold Lazer Cories). The Amount of Killiefish there was overwhelming, and the auction looked to go on for another few hours till after 4pm. Due to there being a very Large number of sellers this time, More than Expected. Will def be going to the next one, as fish available have not seen in the shops.


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhhhhhhhhhh Flower*

This is the Ottoesque one i got. 
True Hypoptopoma thoracatum


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*

Also got a Bunch of Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' to try out. For £1.00 can't go wrong if it dies off. 
Wishing I had stayed to the end when fish are reduced to as little as 50p a bag. Will stay to the end at the next one, when the days are longer. Don't like night driving with my Vertigo.


----------



## Gill (8 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*

Poooh - I have whitespot at the moment, so treating with WS1 (tried and trusted). And Have found loads of bristly/hairy algae in the Hairgrass, so Pulling it out as i spot it.


----------



## Gill (10 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*

Pipefish are back instock this afternoon, Not going to try them again as its been too cold for my livefood outside. And not allowed to setup a livefood tank indoors. 
I might go and see which type they have had in though.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*

What an odd looking fish. As you say, kinda otto ish. Nice little fella


----------



## Gill (11 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> What an odd looking fish. As you say, kinda otto ish. Nice little fella




Is a little odd looking, keeps to itself and stays away from the other plecs/ottos.


----------



## Gill (11 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhh New Fish*

Done a Big Trim this afternoon. 
Was so relaxing to snip away at the Hairgrass and watch it float to the surface. Caught about 100 Red Ramshorns Snails. Pulled up more of the very wiry algae growing in the hairgrass. Cleaned the external for the first time since it was installed. Was hoping for lots of shrimplets in it, but only found 2 males. The amount of Muck was astonishing, the water was black with waste. 
Could not be bothered to waste time trying to prime the filter with the primer, so used the old sucking method. So much quicker to start the filter with. Added the Spray bar back onto the outlet. Moved a few plants around and Planted the Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'', as it looked nice and had lots of roots sprouting from the stems.


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Ohhhhhhhhhhh Flower*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> This is the Ottoesque one i got.
> True Hypoptopoma thoracatum



i've been looking for these for ages  ace.


----------



## Gill (15 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Fry Fry Fry Fry*

First day in work since Last September with the Nhs. Come home this afternoon to a very sweet smell coming from the Tank and a Pot of Hair Gel near the tank. Little one got hold of one tub of the stuff, And must of taken off the lid and threw it at the tank. Only Casualties have been the Neon Tetras. 
Big Water change followed and as I was doing it, I spotted a Few fry being swept up in the current. They are from the Peacock Gobies as I have seen what their fry look like. They are only a few mm in length, but should survive as there is A huge amount of Java Moss in the tank. 
If I can i will get pix of them when i see them. 
I must be doing something right if Peacocl Gobies Have decided to Breed and Hatch fry in the tank. Whether or not the Hair gel has killed most of them I do not know.


----------



## Gill (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Fry Fry Fry Fry*

No More Ill effects from the Hair Gel going into the tank.


----------



## clonitza (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Fry Fry Fry Fry*

The little one is really something, maybe he begs for attention? 
Glad it wasn't a disaster.


----------



## Gill (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Fry Fry Fry Fry*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> The little one is really something, maybe he begs for attention?
> Glad it wasn't a disaster.



Lol, he is a little terror when he wants to be.


Seen one of my Assassin Snails for the first time in 2 months this afternoon. I thought they had died, but must have been in the substrate munching away on the snails. 
Still treating for White Spot, the Flax have it quite bad, Hopefully will clear up soon.


----------



## Gill (21 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Fry Fry Fry Fry*

I bought myself one of those Underwater LED Striplights from ebay. It arrived and tested it out and the amount of light it gives off is really very good. A very bright white light. I will be using it underneath the planted shelf, as it is very dark in there. 
Going to wrap it up as a gift from the wifey, as I know she has bought nothing this year for anyone.


----------



## Gill (25 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I have realised something about the algae spreading all over the tank. 
After spending some time examning it. I have come to the conclusion that it is Marimo Propagating all over. After a while it becomes little tiny balls. And if left alone gets bigger.


----------



## sanj (25 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Perhaps but I thought it was just an algae like claphora that rolled into shape through the action of waves on lake shores albeit in the trade is probably artificially propogated that way.


----------



## Gill (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I could be mistaken, but that is what it looks like


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Watching My Falx and they are Getting Randy. Males are displaying to the Females. And Doing the Shimmy Dance


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Lighting With Just the New LED Underwater Bar
I like the Moody effect it brings to the tank











With all the Lighting On








Caught one of the Cories on a Pad





And Yes I know the Glass is dirty with Diatoms, I leave it for the Plecs and Shrimp


----------



## jalexst (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



> And Yes I know the Glass is dirty with Diatoms, I leave it for the Plecs and Shrimp



haha... yeah me too!   

Looks great! really natural!


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

The Dominant Male Peacock is Guarding Eggs again, so will see what happens this time


----------



## Callum (29 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Lovely looking tank, has developed hugely an is definitely at its best right now


----------



## spyder (29 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Looking great Gill, very atmospheric and moody with all those floaters.

Sorry don't have time to read through the whole thread again, but is that DHG in low tech? Any liquid carbon? I seem to be struggling with my DHG with easycarbo and EI, any tips?


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Looking great Gill, very atmospheric and moody with all those floaters.
> 
> Sorry don't have time to read through the whole thread again, but is that DHG in low tech? Any liquid carbon? I seem to be struggling with my DHG with easycarbo and EI, any tips?




Yeah It is, The Only thing i dose at water change is a Bottle of Micro Basic from George. No Idea what is in it as all in german.
Although I have Never had a Problem growing DHG in the past without Ferts. Has always grown for me. don't do anything special with it.


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

I remember a few years ago i kept some of the larger species of Macro Shrimp. 
I added 2 of the P@H Macro Shrimp to this tank back in August, as I wanted to see how they would interact with the inhabitants. 
I have been watching them whenever i sit infront of the tank for a spell. 
I have been under the assumption that they would pick on the smaller shrimp and fish. And So Far they are behaving like any other shrimp, they can be seen perched on the heater in the day simply sitting there. When I add food they slowly come down and graze on the food. Sometimes I see them moving about amongst the Marimo Ball Corner. 
I do like these in that when they are eating I can see them digesting the food, does look a bit gross. And at first i thought they had parasites untill I watched a few feeding vids on youtube (Such a great resource for fishkeepers). 
I am Going to Add some Armored Shrimp when I find them, as Have never kept them before and missed out on them in the past. I think they would look Very Interesting trundling around in the Hairgrass.


----------



## Gill (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting*

Thanks for the compliments Guys. 
I Do like having a messy tangled scape. 
Have noticed today that I have more Springtails  on the Floating Foliage. Should give the fish something to munch on. 
And I am Bidding on some Interesting fish at the moment, and hope to win them.
One of them have been on my Wish List for a Very Long Time, and the Overhanging Foliage will Suit very Very Nicely. 
The others are just some Sb Butterfly Rams, Not seen them for ages. And Don't really get the chance to to LFS browsing these days.

And Having Met some of the most Popular Ebay Fish Stores Recently, Will be Using every opportunity to get Better Prices.


----------



## Gill (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Bid Bid Bid*

Found My Armoured Shrimp, Quite Young @ 2Inches so A good size to add to the tank. 
Also Saw some young Platinum halfbeaks, which might replace the idea i had for hatchetfish in the future.


----------



## Gill (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Bid Bid Bid*

Just finished adding a Diy Co2 to the tank with a Powerhead (Pico 500lph). Just waiting for the Co2 to make enough pressure to be of use in the tank. 
Just need to Setup something for BrineShrimp Cultivation.


----------



## Gill (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

I lost the Bidding on the Splash Tetras, but won what I wanted - Butterfly Finned SB Rams


----------



## Gill (1 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

I Will have a Nice Breeding group of them coming this week. Nice Hareem for the Male.


----------



## Gill (4 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

Rams Arrived and Very Happy with them, They are still quite young and very cute. They are smaller than the Peacocks, so have been bugged a little by the Dom.Male. This should pass shortly.


----------



## Dan Walter (4 Jan 2012)

*Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

Hi Gill, any pics of the Rams? 
Tank is looking good mate


----------



## Gill (4 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Hi Gill, any pics of the Rams?
> Tank is looking good mate



Not yet, going to wait for them to settle in.


----------



## Gill (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

SBGBR's are settling in well and are staying in a group as they swim around. Will try and get some pix of them over the weekend. Dom. Male Goby has stopped hassling them now which is good. he has moved onto hassling the female to come into the cave.


----------



## Gill (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Win/Lose Win*

Also I Have Algae Woes ATM. 
I had thought it was the Marimo Propagating. Only thing is it is taking over the Hairgrass and other plants. 
I am going to Increase Flow in the tank along the hairgrass line, I have a UV Steriliser aswell that I can Add. 
I have not had any Algae Probs in Years, So At a bit of an impass with it. It is thick and Wiry and grows in clumps.


----------



## Gill (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*

Just been reading that I should cut down the hairgrass quite low, Is this correct - Oh and it is Cladophora algae


----------



## Callum (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Just been reading that I should cut down the hairgrass quite low, Is this correct - Oh and it is Cladophora algae


This is correct


----------



## sanj (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*

I am not keen on Marimos. The only time I ever kept them years ago the cladophora algae started to get everywhere. I got rid of those green balls and it took a while to eventually get rid of all the cladophora. 

However, you seem to those hairy balls so....


----------



## Gill (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*



			
				Callum said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Been done and removed as much as I can.



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I am not keen on Marimos. The only time I ever kept them years ago the cladophora algae started to get everywhere. I got rid of those green balls and it took a while to eventually get rid of all the cladophora.
> 
> However, you seem to those hairy balls so....



It Is Strange, as I have been keeping them for years and never had this problem before. 
Might remove them and see what happens.


----------



## Gill (16 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*

Increased Flow within the tank, Not made any difference. 
I am contemplating Stripping it down and starting again. The Algae has covered All the Java Moss, Is growing in the Guppy Grass, Is in the Vallis, and is in tufts in the substrate. 

Been thinking about what type of scape I would do and thinking of going back to the Original Layout.
I do have a Sunken Ship that I want to use, so that would be interesting. 

Now this might be a little controversial but I have done Non Planted tanks in the past using Silk and Plastic Plants. And have looked good. I am eyeing up alot of plants on eBay at the moment that are nice and colourful for the little one. Saying that I do have a Range nearby but have never looked at the Silk/Plastic range. So Will have to pop there after work in the morning to have a browse and price up how much it would cost. And Also the Silk flowers section of the store. As there are sometimes some very very nice silk plants in there to be used.


----------



## Gill (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*

Had a Browse round at the selection of silk and plastic plants. Sydeco ones look really good, but pricey in the stores.

Pulled out the plants and all the moss, Everything had the algae on it. Stangely though the Lotus' are free of it. Don't know why. 
Have started to remove the substrate in stages as to, not create a massive spike in the tank. Was suprised by how much i have added since the tank started. 

I did buy a Large Bushy looking plastic plant from the range, as it was only a fiver and is nice and big.

I Think I am going to go with plastic plants from china, as for the price of 1 plant here from the shops. I can buy 5 from china inc. postage.


----------



## sanj (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*

I am really not liking this turn Gill. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I am really not liking this turn Gill. Are you feeling ok?



This does not sound very good at all   come on, you can't go all plastic on a real plant forum.... We have all had algae problems and know the frustration... Look sit down count to a hundred, take a deep breath and plan your next scape out using REAL plants... Go on, you can do it   

PS, besides you will still get algae in some form on plastic ones eventually...


----------



## Gill (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Algae Woes*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I am really not liking this turn Gill. Are you feeling ok?



Lol, I am Just a bit frustrated with Plants at the Moment. And going to take a break from them. 
Don't worry I can still do an asthetically pleasing scape using plastic and silk.




			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, Already started on the slippery slope of fakery. 


Here is my Arow tank from a few years back. Silk and a mix of live


----------



## Gill (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

Harscaping Done, Found some really Nice Peices @ World of Water. And there was 10% sale due to Storm Damage to the Whole of the Fish Room. The staff were not sure when any fish would be back on sale as that area has been closed off.
Wifey Wants to go Fish shopping with me tommorrow, as she wants some Orange colored fish for the tank --- Yes You heard that right, the wife wants to choose her own fish for the tank. So will be going to A5 in Nuneaton, or maybe MA Shirley.


----------



## Gill (19 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

Browsing the Internet for Atificial plants, It is Amazing the variety you can now purchase. Found some nice plants that I would not be able to grow if live. And again ordering from the far east is Soooooo Much Cheaper than the Uk Online/LFS'.


And on Another note, I think that people have forgotten that George has done a scape using Artificial Hardscaping.


----------



## Gill (19 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

So we went to Dobbies in Mancetter. And the wife really liked it. At first she wanted to buy shubinkins, I had to explain how big they get and would eat the smaller fish. After asking me about this fish and that fish and wandering around looking at all the tanks. She and my little Boy settled on a pair of Orange Sailfin Mollies. And on a Pleasant Surprise the Assistant Manager from WOW Rugby is now working there, so will be popping back to have a good chat with him.


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

Here are a few pix of the Resin Hardscape, I really like the Pieces. 














Lesser Male Peacock




Pygmy Cories




Just waiting on the main plants to arrive, so that I can scape it up.


----------



## Gill (21 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

Removed the Falx as they were not getting on with the Peacocks. The Just Kept bickering and having squabbles. So have gone on sale this morning. 
Armoured Shrimp Is doing well which is good. It spends most of its time on the Inlet sponge catching particles in his Fans. 
Cherries Have all moved location in the tank, they are all on the Glass Shelf which makes it alot easier to feed them seperately to the fish.
Some of the HF have moved up into the shelf aswell, the Old female has dropped again. Wondering how long she will live for, as most people who keep them say that she should be dead by now. 
SB Rams are doing great, they are still shy, but that will change with time. Adding some Titanium females next week to even out the numbers as have more males at the moment. 
Also waiting on some Hara Jerdoni to join my current Hara, so it has some company. 

Still reeling from the fact that another Fish Department has been lost due to the recent High Winds. And wonder when it will reopen as staff have no clue as yet. which means that driving to any LFS with a decent Selection is now over an 1hr round trip.

Glad I decided to use a few choice Ebay Sellers now, who have more choice than the stores and cheaper prices due to less overheads.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Drifting - Oh Dear Me - Fakery Abound*

WOW my Titanium Rams Arrived and they are Stunning, Even after being sent to the Wrong address. Arriving 4 Hours Late, and the water going cold. They were A Vivid Color, Can't Wait for them to show off their colors. They have already Joined in the current gang and are settling In Great. 
Armoured Shrimps are Massive and Very Happy with the price I paid for them. 

Micro Crabs are in a Breeder untill the Pico Matures a bit with the Rilli


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bam Thankyou Mam - Titanium Rams*

Will get some Pix Later.


----------



## JohnC (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bam Thankyou Mam - Titanium Rams*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Will get some Pix Later.



pls, i went looking on google and could find nothing. 

i'm eager to see what they look like.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bam Thankyou Mam - Titanium Rams*



			
				JohnC said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, Its just the Thai name for Electric Blue


----------



## JohnC (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bam Thankyou Mam - Titanium Rams*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> JohnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

well, you learn sommit new every day around here. 

still want to see them. I miss my GBR's.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bangarang - Titanium Rams*

No Worries, will get some shots tommorrow, as already lights out. 
My Son Now Says that his fish are the Orange(molly) and Blue(rams)


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bangarang - Titanium Rams*

Rams have settled in brilliantly and already in one day a Pair has formed between the Dom Male and the Big Female (I ordered only females). 

















The Old Timer HF coming out of the log for some BW. She stays hidden most days now. 





Armored shrimp have also settled and they were alot bigger than I was expecting to receive. They have Each taken a log and are busy fanning for particles. 







Found it a tad annoying that my Dom. Male Peacock kept trying to get into each shot, sily thing. 




Also got a shot of my Hara who came out to gulp down bloodworm.


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2012)

*Re: Ram Bangarang - Whoopsie Daisy*

As the tank is no Longer planted. Removed the Lighting and replace with the In tank LED Bar that i bought on ebay. 
Then I decided while I was at it to sort out the wiring, and clean the Pipes on the Filter. 
Well that was a Heart Stopping moment, as one of the Male Rams decided to Swim up into the Intake as I was cleaning the Prefilter sock. So there is me, hurridly taking apart the filter and rushing to the Sink with the Canister. 
Open it up and the Ram is happily Swimming around chasing cherry Shrimp that got in the filter. Scoop him out and add him back to the Tank. Reconnect the filter and away we go. 
Also decided to replace my Air Pump for the Piston Unit I used on the 400G. Alot Quiter and Larger amount of air bubbling thru the LED Curtain. 
Still waiting on artificial plants to arrive, but will happily wait.


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ram Bangarang - Titanium Rams*

All the Artificial Plants Arrived and the tank is planted up. 
I am Actually Really happy with the look of the tank. 
Don't know how long I will keep it Plastic, as I can never leave a tank alone for long.


----------



## Gill (19 Apr 2012)

All the Male Rams have died and found 2 of the Titanium Females dead this afternoon. So as it was tipping it down outside, I decided to strip the tank down and start again. 
Will Start a New Journal.


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Thats a real shame Gill. 
Hate to hear that 

Excited for the new tank though


----------



## Gill (20 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Thats a real shame Gill.
> Hate to hear that
> 
> Excited for the new tank though




Never been able to keep them alive for more than a few months. then die off suddenly overnight.


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

Thats the problem with rams though.  I had a nice trio last year in a very mature 70L tank.. then one day, all dead. Very sensitive fish.


----------



## Gill (20 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Thats the problem with rams though.  I had a nice trio last year in a very mature 70L tank.. then one day, all dead. Very sensitive fish.




Yeah Is a Shame. The ones I bought had been in Hard Water for ages so hoped for more.


----------

